# prayers please



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

some of you know our story, some don't, but my wifes if ICU on a vent and sedated since this pass sat. due to a very bad case of pancreatitis. shes go a lot going on right now.i hurts when you cant go visit them in the hospital right now. I just need to hear her voice and id be so much better. TIA!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray in Jesus' name that she be healed, give all the family comfort and peace.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers sent in Jesus' name. 
Amen


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

God Bless your family and our prayers go up to our Lord Jesus Christ !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

praying , in Jesus' name , for our Father to give her comfort and healing , and for your strength as well , amen


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Prayers sent for her prompt recovery.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Jesus, please cure his wife's illness, in your name Jesus, Amen.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Prayers go out for her full and speedy recovery


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers up for your wife, you and family. I can't imagine what you're going through right now but hang tough. You can get through this. Prayers for your strength.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers for her. That pancreatitus is very painful. I've heard women say it is worse than childbirth.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Prayers from my family for your wife and for you.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*prayers sent*

god bless. :texasflag


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Prayers  being lifted for healing and comfort for family

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## 4kids (Jun 18, 2004)

Get the nurses to conduct a zoom meeting so she can see and hear your voice. Most hospitals will do this but You must ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FishTEX (May 15, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Praying for a complete recovery for your wife.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

done


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent for ya'll.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Prayers sent for your wife, you, and family.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i want to say thank you to you all. things are about the same. shes stable still on the vent and heavily sedated. thy tried to take her off the vent mon and tues but were not happy with the results so had to keep her on it. they are gonna try again sat. triglycerides are very high like in the 3000 range when they should be around 110 range. they are coming down. last I checked they were at 1150. again, thank you all and keep the prayers coming.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> i want to say thank you to you all. things are about the same. shes stable still on the vent and heavily sedated. thy tried to take her off the vent mon and tues but were not happy with the results so had to keep her on it. they are gonna try again sat. triglycerides are very high like in the 3000 range when they should be around 110 range. they are coming down. last I checked they were at 1150. again, thank you all and keep the prayers coming.


Continued prayers brotha...


----------



## 4LATSNORTH (Oct 10, 2014)

Prayers work. A simple prayer can and does work miracles.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for your wife's recovery and for you. I can't imagine being isolated from her when she's sick like this. Hang in there. Which hospital is she in? PM me if you prefer.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Prayers sent for your wife's recovery and for you. I can't imagine being isolated from her when she's sick like this. Hang in there. Which hospital is she in? PM me if you prefer.


shes in UTMB in Galveston sir


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> i want to say thank you to you all. things are about the same. shes stable still on the vent and heavily sedated. thy tried to take her off the vent mon and tues but were not happy with the results so had to keep her on it. they are gonna try again sat. triglycerides are very high like in the 3000 range when they should be around 110 range. they are coming down. last I checked they were at 1150. again, thank you all and keep the prayers coming.


Prayers sent, pancreatitis is bad stuff. I was in the same boat 10 years ago with even higher trigs. still on meds to keep them down


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

My daughter-in-law is a RN at a hospital in the medical center. If your wife was at the same hospital, I was hoping she could do something to help ya'll out.



iridered2003 said:


> shes in UTMB in Galveston sir


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> My daughter-in-law is a RN at a hospital in the medical center. If your wife was at the same hospital, I was hoping she could do something to help ya'll out.


thank you sir. we have a few on the inside that are looking out for us so that helps.
things are about the same. her WBC shot up high and they are not sure why yet. they said they were gonna do a ctscan to see if they can see why the WBC went up. low grade fever. again thank you to everyone that has replied and please keep praying for her.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers up for you and your wife.
You two sure have been through a lot.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

prayers up


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

God bless


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for your wife and you.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Prayers for you and your wife ...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

please keep them coming. I hurt so bad right now. thank you to all of you


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Father God, so many of us need healing. We reach up to You to receive this healing so that we may be whole and that we may be able to then minister to others in a way that brings You fullness of glory. How wonderful to be able to worship You and to be totally healed. Show us Your healing power oh Lord, so that we may also be healed and walk in wholeness. In the precious name of Jesus. Amen!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

More Prayers sent!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Prayers going up for your wife and for you as well.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up for y'all bud.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Prayers sent and I will continue to do so everyday until she is better.

God Bless


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying for you and your wife. I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Fishin4tails (Oct 24, 2016)

Continued prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Praying for you and your wife.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

God we pray in Jesus' name you heal her, give comfort and strength for all.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Praying!!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear this news. Prayers sent up.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thank you all. things took a turn for the worst over night but are looking better right now as of my last call with the DR. she has some inter bleeding and they are not sure where. gave her a blood trans this morning and her red blood count is coming back up . they were talking about maybe doing surgery but with the red blood count coming up they feel like they don't need to do a surgery at this point. again, thank you to all of you. she will see this when she gets home and feel the love.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I know that must have been a scary night. Glad things are looking better now. Hang in there. Will continue to pray for her.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent for you and your wife...


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

Prayers for your wifeâ€™s healing, and for your strength during this ordeal.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Prayers will continue.

TH


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

my prayers will continue also.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i was able to go see her today and man that was a eye opener. shes stable but not out of the woods. we have to see where the next few days go. keep them coming please


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Prayers on the way bud...


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Prayers and may she be healed soon.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

More prayers sent. Hang in there, ya'll can whip this!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*praying*

will be nice to get her home. :texasflag


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i was able to go see her yesterday for about a hour. man, that was so hard. she could respond to my questions by blinking her eyes or nod her head, or squeeze my hand


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i was able to see her today. she pulled out the vent tube this morning and was doing ok. but they just called and said she asked to be revented.. man, this girl is tuff. when I seen her today she was ready to checkout the hospital but I talked her out of that. they had to put in another pic line and then she wanted to be vented again. please keep us in your prayers. thank you all


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Praying still


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Any improvement is good at this time. Keep it up.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

peeps please keep the prayers coming. I hurt so bad right now. I miss my wife so much.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Continued prayers bud. God is holding y'all.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*prayers sent*



iridered2003 said:


> peeps please keep the prayers coming. I hurt so bad right now. I miss my wife so much.


i can only imagine, hang in there things will change soon. the man upstairs will work his magic. :texasflag


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> peeps please keep the prayers coming. I hurt so bad right now. I miss my wife so much.


Still praying...


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hang in there...lots of folks praying for you and pulling for your wife.

I can't imagine what you are going through....but pray the Good Lord blesses you both and brings her home and healthy soon.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Continued prayers.

Be strong


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thank you all for all the support and prayers, it means the world to mary and I. shes about the same. nothings really changed but shes stable for now. we have a long road ahead but my girls a fighter and she will fight it . shes still on the vent and sedated heavy. if we cant get her off the vent in the next day or so they will have to do a tracheotomy. please keep the prayers for her coming.. thank you all


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord, You know the needs of this family, hear their prayers. Your Son Jesus, the Ultimate Healer is at Your side, He also knows the needs of this family. My prayer is that You send healing to this lady in the name of Your Holy Son Jesus, from the very top of her head thru to the very bottoms of her annointed feet. Guide the bodies and minds of her earthly healers to administer her well being thru Your Word. In Jesus Name we pray. AMEN.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Our and my prayers are with all. May the Good Lord bless her, her care givers, and her family. God Bless.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Prayers Sent...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for your wife and for you. Can't imagine what you guys are going through. Hang in there.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Agreeing with all prayers. God Bless.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife is an ARDS survivor...I definitely am a believer in the power of prayer. Keeping you and your family in my prayers. It helped me to create an email list that I used to update distant friends and family members when my wife was in ICU. Trying to tell the same story daily to numerous people was extremely draining. The email updates were cathartic and helped keep others informed and got them to pray. I know my wife had thousands of people praying for her.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Another dose of heavy prayers, Red....

Medical miracles happen every day....


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

please keep the prayers coming peeps. I was able to see her to day and it was nice, but shes no where out of the woods. gonna move her to a LTAHC in the next few days. thank you all


----------



## WHEELWASH (Dec 25, 2015)

Praying for complete healing. In the Name Of Jesus Amen


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

I wanna say thank you for all the prayers and so on. I did meet a 2cool member that works the 8b icu floor and you guys are awesome.please tell everyone that had care with my wife THANK YOU! say was able to get off the vent today and was taken to kindred in webster today at 5.15pm. you guys at UTMB rock. thank you for everything.and thank you to all the 2cool prayers. keep them coming


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for your wife and family, you stay tough


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

to the 2cool member I talked to today in icu, please pm me


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad to hear your wife is making progress. Will continue to pray for her, and you.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great News to hear, more prayers sent


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Still praying for y'all.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

keep the prayers coming peeps. we need it. this girl is tuff as nails and is going through so much right now. thank you all


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers up.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

update, she was sent back to UTMB last thursday for a very bad infection in her abdomen. they put 2 drains nd are draining off the infection there was alot of infection in there. so far they have drained off about 4000 ml. shes doing ok but very weak from being laid up for the last 37 days. she cant get out of bed or walk so they are starting PT. please keep the prayers coming and THANK YOU all.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Continued prayers for your wife and for you. I pray this is just a short term set back.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

More prayer for her healing... Hang in there..


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My continued Prayers for your wife. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

its day 51 and this infection just keeps coming. they did say its slowing down.so thats a good thing. the last few days have been ruff on her. please keep the prayers coming for her. we have a very long road ahead of us.thanks,kurt


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I know it's tough but I'm glad to hear they said it's slowing down. Continued prayers for your wife and for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers continue.....


----------



## Tigerhead52 (Oct 9, 2016)

Praying for your wife's recovery.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

More prayers y'alls way.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

She sounds like one tough lady. Continued prayers for her and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> She sounds like one tough lady. Continued prayers for her and all involved. God Bless.


thank you breeze. shes a very tuff girl. she has to be to put up with me for the last 32 years. she looked good and sounded good today but not out of the woods yet. we have a very long road ahead.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

More prayers for the wife, hang in there...


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

continued prayers


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thank you everyone. she is still a very sick lady. the infection just wont go away. she was moved back to kindred in clear lake sunday. please keep the prayers coming for her. today will be 60 days in the hospital. poor girl is so weak now and cant even get out of bed. they did sit her up on the side of the bed today for about 20 mins. she said just that was hard on her. thank you all


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for her once again. Can't imagine what y'all are going through.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hang in there for her! Praying for you both.


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Prayers sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

day 71 and no real inprovements. im not sure these people at kindred clearlake know what the hell their doing? please keep the prayers coming


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

God Bless and give strength to both you and your wife.


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Sent*

6 Hail Marys sent....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Man so sorry to hear this, prayers sent from the Vinas family. Anything you need, please pm me. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

More Prayers she can win this battle


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

She will win this battle, I promise. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

for someone that has a infection that drains 1000 ml a day, youd think they would have her on antibodies. i was told that she has not had any antibodied since jun 27th. also the last blood test they did was july1st. both of these things should be going on daily but its not. i can tell shes septic now.please keep the prayers coming. thank you all


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You and she still got our prayers, Red... Sorry she and you
are having to go thru all this...Stay strong,Brother...


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers sent and a Prayer Candle Lit !!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for you both. I wish I know what to tell you but I have no medical experience. It sounds like you have cause for concern though.


----------



## Aggierod (Oct 1, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Praying for a speedy recovery.

What does her doctor have to say about NOT being on antibiotics? Seems a bit strange to this lay person. Wishing both of you all the best.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Chuck said:


> Praying for a speedy recovery.
> 
> What does her doctor have to say about NOT being on antibiotics? Seems a bit strange to this lay person. Wishing both of you all the best.


i have request the DR call me but that still has not happen. i talk to the nurses and they just say shes under the DR;s orders. i feel like my hands are tied and theres nothing i can do. im trying to get her back to utmb where i do know some people on the inside that can help me


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

if anyone here knows anyone that works at kindred clear lake that may be able to help me out, please pass on that info to me.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish I knew someone there. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. Ask for contact information for their "Patient relations representative".


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

A floor nurse may not have the info above so ask to speak to the hospital administrator. Be firm if you have to.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

COOLER'S, things are about the same. this infection will not go away. shes has a tear in the small intestine that has to heal on its own and that takes time. shes stable, alert, but suffers for hospital psychosis from time to time. please keep her in your prayers. thank you all


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Lord, I'm asking again for this family to witness another miracle that only You know how to provide. Lord you see and hear their needs. I join with all others to ask for Your Sons Holy Powers of healing to be bestowed unto this greatious lady. Heal her as we pray to You for her well being. Amen.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Prayers for healing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dear 2 coolers, its been awhile but heres a little update. we are at day 95 of being in the hospital and she has inproved a little but still has a long road ahead. she is able to stand with the help of PT but cant walk yet. still has some infection coming out of her drains, but one of the drain tubes came out by itself today. the DR's are talking about what needs to be done to take care of that. that drain had stopped draining, but not sure why yet. they are looking at about 30 more days and if things go right, she may be able to come home at that time. keep her in your prayers please. thank you to all of you for the prayers, the PM's and so on,kurt


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Man.......I can't imagine what you've been going through. Aside from prayers and good wishes, is there anything we can do to help make life a little easier? Does your yard need mowing or some other stuff?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

BDGreen said:


> Man.......I can't imagine what you've been going through. Aside from prayers and good wishes, is there anything we can do to help make life a little easier? Does your yard need mowing or some other stuff?


Thanks for the update, Iridered. We have good friends going through virtually the same thing, so you've stayed in my mind as well.

BDGreen - There are people who talk, and people who do. Good on you for being one of the doers.

It's important that we hold people in our prayers. But there are also needs that take someone rolling up their sleeves. This community has always been good about both.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

pocjetty said:


> Thanks for the update, Iridered. We have good friends going through virtually the same thing, so you've stayed in my mind as well.
> 
> BDGreen - There are people who talk, and people who do. Good on you for being one of the doers.
> 
> It's important that we hold people in our prayers. But there are also needs that take someone rolling up their sleeves. This community has always been good about both.


Thank you for the kind words, but I ain't special.

My wife was diagnosed with breast cancer in '04. We still had 2 kids at home and as tough as I thought I was, I was overwhelmed. My neighbors mowed my lawn, hauled my garbage cans to the curb and back, met my kids at the bus stop and helped them with their homework. There was always a meal waiting in our kitchen when I got home from the hospital and life was a lot easier because of it. I figure I owe.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for your wife and you.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Continued prayers bud....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers continued.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear what you guys are going through. Prayers sent.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Still praying for your family...


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Prayers sent...


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

May God Bless you both with the strength to overcome this. Prayers sent brother!


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Has anyone heard from Red and how his wife is doing? Going back and reading all of the posts I see there are some who may be closer to him than the rest of us.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My continued Prayers for a recovery


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

sending prayers up for both of you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks everyone. this is day 107. she's doing better but we have a very long road ahead still. she will be transfered from kindred to pam hospital which is about 1/2 of a mile apart and they wll work on PT to get her walking. we're hoping for 10 to 14 days for her to come home. wish us luck and keep the prayers coming. thank you to the ones that have sent me a PM and offered your help. this what i like about 2cool.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

This is good news...baby steps
My Prayers she can get home soon


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

iridered2003 said:


> thanks everyone. this is day 107. she's doing better but we have a very long road ahead still. she will be transfered from kindred to pam hospital which is about 1/2 of a mile apart and they wll work on PT to get her walking. we're hoping for 10 to 14 days for her to come home. wish us luck and keep the prayers coming. thank you to the ones that have sent me a PM and offered your help. this what i like about 2cool.


I've been waiting for good news on this. Glad to hear it. Prayers for a smooth PT and full recovery.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

That's great to hear. Still praying for better days.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> thanks everyone. this is day 107. she's doing better but we have a very long road ahead still. she will be transfered from kindred to pam hospital which is about 1/2 of a mile apart and they wll work on PT to get her walking. we're hoping for 10 to 14 days for her to come home. wish us luck and keep the prayers coming. thank you to the ones that have sent me a PM and offered your help. this what i like about 2cool.


Still lifting up your family in prayers brother...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

well here we are, 111days and they had to transfer her back to UTMB galveston. some idiot at kindred though it would be a good idea to install a smaller drain line on her drain and it quit draining. she told them about it but they did nothing. she started feeling bad last thursday and she said something. they did nothing so she had no drainage all weekend. where the tube enters has side got infected and a build up of infection in her abdomen and was causing alot of pain, so they said they would have to send her back to UTMB. UTMB put in a new drain and lots of anti bodies and she has improved over the last few days. i hope they dont send her back to kindred, but its one of the best places in this area. we'll know more in the next few days.again, THANK YOU all for the PM's,prayers and so on.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Man, y'all are having a tough time catching a break. But it sounds like she's a fighter and we're still praying for y'all.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

2cool peeps, its been awhile with a update, but here goes. last one was at 111 days and now we're at day 190 in the hospital, yes 190 days. she's getting better day by day but has a long ways to go. within the last few weeks she's been able to get out of bed and walk a little bit, go to the bathroom on her own and things like that. still can't eat and only getting ice,beef broth,coffee,water,dr pepper and thats about it. she does have a TPN for nutrients through a pic line in her chest. she has lost about 40 lbs since this started but is putting some back on as she gets better. she has filled out in the face so much in the last month its crazy. thank you all for the prayers, pm's and so on. please keep the prayers coming for mary.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

You know I been prayin bro . 

She's my Mary also .


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> You know I been prayin bro .
> 
> She's my Mary also .


right on big dog. thank you


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Still lifting your family up in prayers.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Praying for you both...its such an ordeal for both of you and I do wish and pray she can come back home before the new year. Good luck and fast healing.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

My Prayers for you Mary; get well


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*prayer sent, god bless*

prayers sent :texasflag


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

More prayers for Mary, Red...

that's all I got...


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

keeping up the prayers here too. I know personally it's hard...make sure you take care of yourself too along this journey.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent for her Speedy Recovery.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Glad to hear some recovery is taking place. We will continue to pray for you.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Prayers that she gets well and goes on to enjoy a long happy life.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

so my last update was at day 190. well, here we are at day 210 and she was let out the hospital yesterday 11,20,2020. she was able to walk out on her own. we still have a very long road ahead but thats ok, shes getting better day by day. THANK YOU to all for the prayers and pm's and so on from both of us. we're gonna fight this and WIN!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*awesome*

that's great news, prayers sent. :texasflag


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Amen! Great news!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Have a Great Thanksgiving-I would say you have a lot to be thankful for-2020 has just been one not to remember & so glad to hear yours is getting better-You have a tough lady & you have been right with her-Keep taking good care of her-Thanks for keeping us updated-You have a lot of praying friends on here.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

So happy for you both...prayers for a quick and complete recovery. What beautiful news that she is home.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Great report! So sorry y'all have had to travel this road, and thankful she's home!


----------



## texan3220 (Nov 19, 2020)

I am new to the board. That is great news. Will pray for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Wonderful! This Thanksgiving should be special.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great to hear!! :smile:


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

leaving the hospital


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Great News ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

PTL! Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That is great news. I know you both are more than happy to have her back home. Congrats! Will continue prayers for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Such good news!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

everyone, just a little update on my wife. last one was a little over 2 months ago. shes been doing pretty good but has ended up with a blood infection twice since she was released in NOV and had to be put back in the hospital for 10 days twice due to the infection. if you think your a tuff person, let me tell you about what its really like to be a TUFF person. this girl just keeps going and going and going. thats awesome, but to be in the hospital for 210 days and get out for a few weeks and end up back in the hospital again is not what anyone wants to do, but this girl goes about it like a champ. she was released again yesterday after another 10 day stay due to another blood infection and is getting better. mary and i would like to say THANK YOU to each and everyone of you for the prayers, the kind words and the PM's that some have sent. again,THANK YOU all and have a blessed day. iridered2003 and mrs redfish, thats what i call her cause she loves catching them redfish. cant wait to get her back on the water with a pole in her hand with a pig on the other end. tight lines peeps.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

That's great news! Is she double fisted in that last picture?


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Wonderful news.....I am happy for both of you! 

Fair winds and tight lines!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Good to hear!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

So glad to see this. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

That's really great news. Y'all have been through a lot.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> That's great news! Is she double fisted in that last picture?


if she could she would,lol. thats a cool picture. not sure how come out like that but i like it. these are older pictures from early 2020 but shes ready soon


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

iridered2003 said:


> if she could she would,lol. thats a cool picture. not sure how come out like that but i like it. these are older pictures from early 2020 but shes ready soon


Looks like you may have snapped the pic as she was setting the hook.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Great news, and thanks for the update!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

BDGreen said:


> Looks like you may have snapped the pic as she was setting the hook.


maybe so. im not sure . i was using my cellphone


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayer's up for her continued wellness bud! 210 day's Damm!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Prayer's up for her continued wellness bud! 210 day's Damm!


thank you sir. 210 was the first stay. she has been back in there 3 times since then for another 28 or so days. and we still have a long ways to go, but its well worth it to make my girl right. shes a TUFF girl to fight like she's been fighting. it would be real easy to give up, but not this girl. shes ready to get on some fish, but still to weak. wait till it warms up, im gonna have her on the water as much as i can and as long as shes feeling it. when see feels the 
"tug of da drug",aka redfish, she'l be there:help:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great news!!! Thanks for the update. Continued prayers.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I think you're right, she's one tough lady. Prayers for you both! Hopefully she'll be back to catching reds very soon.


----------

